# Milton Sex Scandal Student Files Lawsuit



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

(CBS4) MILTON A teenager who was expelled from Milton Academy for his role in a sex scandal last January has filed a lawsuit against the school.

17-year-old James Driscoll, Alexander Casiano, Pasko Skarica and two other students were expelled after admitting they engaged in a sex act with a 15-year-old girl in the boys locker room.

Driscoll, Casiano and Skarica were all arrested and sentenced to two years probation and 100 hours of community service for engaging in sex with a minor.

The Driscoll family filed a lawsuit Monday in Norfolk Superior Court claiming their son was wrongfully questioned by school staff and coerced into signing a confession. The suit also claims school officials made incriminating and false statements to the media.

The Driscolls are seeking damages and want Milton Academy to revise their son's final transcript and their disciplinary procedures.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I would sue too!!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah, she offered. :lol:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

RPD931 said:


> Yeah, she offered. :lol:


introduce me to your kids and I'll convince them to offer too.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

94c said:


> introduce me to your kids and I'll convince them to offer too.


We're talking 17 y/o male and 15 y/o female... not a dirty old perve and a kid.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

I thought the boys were all 16 at the time. Didn't she [email protected]#w the entire team? Oh yeah, and it wasn't the first time. Victim is not really the word that comes to mind. Anyone else think someone close to her started her career early??


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol Ken ur so right... scary to think but its true..


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

yes the fact that most start early.. and u did too?????? 

ooo why am i not surprised lmao!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

ahahahaha thats so cute!! and to think at 15 i was locked up in a nun's boarding school!!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lolololol


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

I can understand a little early, but I don't think group sex is common for that age. She had another incident that had been covered. There is clearly something wrong with that behavior at such an early age. I was thinking that daddy or Uncle John had something to do with it.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

One thing is for sure, anytime a girl that young willfully engages in that kind of conduct she's looking for attention, even though it may be the wrong kind. That doesn't necessarily mean Daddy or Uncle Larry or anyone mishandled her prior to the incident at school, it could have been for any number of reasons that she is the way that she is. However, 16 or 17 or however old the boys were, they were taking advantage of this girl's desperation and getting some head in a locker room at school, which is not the time or place for that kind of thing to go on. "Boys will be boys as the saying goes," but this is different from flooding the toilets in the bathroom or whatever stupid things teenagers like to do. Think about that being your daughter at school... would you want her handing out BJs to the boys like the bank hands out lollipops? Wouldn't you certainly want the school to intervene and punish them all for being dumbshits?

So now the parents of one kid are suing because their kid used his penis instead of his brain, got caught and managed to get kicked out of school. He f***in' deserved it! Maybe next time he'll use his other head instead. 

The same thing would have happened to any of us back in our school days with the exception of the incident making the news. We would have been booted out of school, our parents would have severely kicked our asses for humiliating them, and there sure as shit wouldn't have been any lawsuits - I think most of our parents would have agreed that we would have deserved to get kicked out along with losing the opportunities that we could have had by attending that establishment and probably a lot more!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

If I recall, this 15 y/o girl in question had another sex tryst type thing no too long after the school incident... although I don't remember the particulars.


----------



## BT1405 (Jan 22, 2006)

This day in age that stuff is pretty common..Im 19 and have played hockey all my life, but i mean..yeah she was 15, that is kinda young for it, but ive heard worse stories about girls very close in age to her doin simmilar things...but 15 years old in a hockey locker room..haha if any of you play hockey you know that she must have been very devoted. Being 19 though I think (just by knowing how kids act today) that you cant blame it all on those 17 year old kids, you do gotta think with the right head, but at 17 your always thinkin with the smaller one


----------

